# Graycliff Espresso Double Espresso Cigar Review - Very bold and enjoyable



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was an excellent smoke. Flavors were very distinguishable and very bold. Superb construction, nice burn, and a nice draw. Would definitely ...

Read the full review here: Graycliff Espresso Double Espresso Cigar Review - Very bold and enjoyable


----------

